# Sabertoothed Tetra?



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you think i could put a saber toothed tetra in an unestablished tank with around 3-7. 4-5'' red bellies in a 100-125 gallon tank ?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

'Ty said:


> Do you think i could put a saber toothed tetra in an unestablished tank with around 3-7. 4-5'' red bellies in a 100-125 gallon tank ?


wrong forum

and no, they will kill it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they will probly kill it but if you dont care about the tetra too much give it a try you might get luckey and have it last for a month or 2


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Same story as with any other piranha tank mate: it may or may not work for a while, but even if it does it could end any moment. Basically when adding tank mates in a piranha tank you're dropping in food.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Well form what i haerd .. saber toothed tetras are known to f*ck up piranhas for eating there goldifhs or food or what ever. . just comes up from behind and CHOMP one bite to the ass and leaves him for dead


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

From what I have read in the wild Sabertooth Tetras hund piranhas. Actually piranhas are it's main source of food. BUt I don't know maybe with a little guy it could be different but I bet if they were all to their full size your piranhas would be gone.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Lector said:


> Well form what i haerd .. saber toothed tetras are known to f*ck up piranhas for eating there goldifhs or food or what ever. . just comes up from behind and CHOMP one bite to the ass and leaves him for dead


who told you that?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

These fish can grow over a metre in the wild. About keeping them together with piranha's.....

....this pic will say more than words:

View attachment 81982


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

'Ty said:


> Do you think i could put a saber toothed tetra in an unestablished tank with around 3-7. 4-5'' red bellies in a 100-125 gallon tank ?


Ty,

Did you mean this fish: Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides). It is also called Saber Toothed Barracuda or Peacock Bass. It grows over 3 foot and 30 pounds.

Payara

Regards,


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Do you think i could put a saber toothed tetra in an unestablished tank with around 3-7. 4-5'' red bellies in a 100-125 gallon tank ?


Ty,

Did you mean this fish: Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides). It is also called Saber Toothed Barracuda or Peacock Bass. It grows over 3 foot and 30 pounds.

Payara

Regards,
[/quote]

i have never seen that^^^called a peacock bass..... or saber toothed barracuda.....its a saber toothed tetra....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> Do you think i could put a saber toothed tetra in an unestablished tank with around 3-7. 4-5'' red bellies in a 100-125 gallon tank ?


Ty,

Did you mean this fish: Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides). It is also called Saber Toothed Barracuda or Peacock Bass. It grows over 3 foot and 30 pounds.

Payara

Regards,
[/quote]

A peacock bass is a completely different specie, not even a characin


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

theres a myth going on that they die/will die at 10+ inches people seem to have a hard time keeping these guys alive............???????


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

yea .. thats the fish he ment .. it looks totaly dope and I want to get one .. i jsut dont want my piranhas to get fu*ked up........................


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

[/quote]

A peacock bass is a completely different specie, not even a characin








[/quote]
exactly what i was thnking


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

peacock bass eat piranha in the wild too.. people put them in ponds infested with piranha in order to get rid of them


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

it will die


----------



## Rhom_4_life (Nov 3, 2005)

i think it will last a little while but you neva know


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Ty,
> Did you mean this fish: Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides). It is also called Saber Toothed Barracuda or Peacock Bass. It grows over 3 foot and 30 pounds.
> Payara


Oops,

Yes the Peacock Bass (Cichla temensis) is a Cichlid. It is also (like Payara) a favourite angling fish from South America.

The Peacock Bass

Regards,


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

jan said:


> These fish can grow over a metre in the wild. About keeping them together with piranha's.....
> 
> ....this pic will say more than words:
> 
> View attachment 81982


fake they added the piranha to the hook for bait for all yallz information and i think a 10 inch payara v.s. a ten inch rhom= the rhom would be victorious


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

according to most things you will read these fish do tend to die in home tanks at around 8-10inches long. in the wild they do get very big as the guys have already said. i would think size for size a P would kill it though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Its not a PAYARA, its a Pirandirá . This payara name has been floating around the sport fishing pages and its the wrong native common name.

2. Piranhas, namely S. rhombeus is indeed used for bait to catch these fish in the rapids.

3. Piranhas would attack the belly of the Pirandirá in your home aquarium, since they are natural enemies. These fish are geared for eating surface fish (look at their eyes and upturned snout). And as stated, these fish require very clean waters and live in rapids. Most do indeed die in the home aquarium unless you are willing to spend quite a few dollars to keep them alive in a giant aquarium. At best, you might get it to reach a foot long IF YOU ARE VERY VERY LUCKY which is not even close to 1/2 grown. Most die in the home aquarium at 6 or so inches.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dont do it.....it def wont work bc they both have teeth and will bite aech other n stuff


----------

